# The Watchers



## DwayneOakes (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking a look !

Take care,
Dwayne Oakes


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I like it! That is almost spooky! Nice processing!


----------



## DwayneOakes (Dec 16, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I like it! That is almost spooky! Nice processing!



Many thanks !

Take care,
Dwayne Oakes


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cool!
You must have shot real quick to get that shot, they look like they are just about to take off.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Must be creepy night... lol.

Love it and glad to see your work again.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice picture.


----------

